# champion unloader?



## carlav1410 (Sep 4, 2015)

Hello all,

New to this forum please bare with me.

Came across and old Champion air compressor that my son found and brought home.best I can tell built sometime in the 40's? SE-11-15 B-or 5?
K
RE-10-9A
Wish I could post pics of before and after but I'm not that smart lol.

Question I have is thee unloader supposed to leak air when compressor is running?
Also how do you get the brass screw out(where spring and ball go into) for the unloader
Is it ccw or cw fitting?

Thanks


----------



## LansCompany (Apr 3, 2015)

Hmmm, does it look something like this?


----------

